# Can a PA perform an H & P?



## jvaughn5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is a PA able to do a H&P on their own or is this considered "incident-to"? Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 15, 2010)

*Use PA's NPI / Name*

Assuming it is in the PA's scope of practice (and I cannot imagine why it would not be), you may bill under the PA's name/NPI.

Initial Hospital Visits do NOT fall under the "incident to" rules and cannot be billed that way. 

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Tessa...If it's within the scope of practice.

*History and Physical Examinations (H&P) * 

*Q.* Can the responsibility for performing the admission history and physical examination be delegated to a PA?

*A.* Yes, PAs can perform H&Ps.

http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-practice-resources/practice-resources/hospital-practice/566


----------



## jvaughn5 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

